# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Компания Lenovo представила обновленную линейку ThinkPad

## Lenovo_BY

Компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY), лидер на рынке ПК, представила на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] обновленную линейку продукции, выпускаемой под брендом ThinkPad. Среди представленных моделей – ThinkPad X1 Carbon – самый легкий в мире 14-дюймовый ультрабук с высокими функциональными возможностями. Lenovo также представляет ThinkVision X24 – тонкий монитор с матрицей IPS, и аксессуары ThinkPad Stack. 



*Ноутбук для бизнеса Lenovo стал еще лучше
*
Третье поколение ультрабуков X1 Carbon, вобравших в себя все новейшие технологии, стало достойным продолжателями традиций бренда ThinkPad. Самый легкий в мире высокопроизводительный ноутбук  опционально оснащен новым 14-дюймовый WQHD дисплеем (2560x1440) с функцией мультитач (10 точек касания), что обеспечивает четкое и яркое изображение, а также твердотельным накопителем 512Gb с интерфейсом PCIe (опционально), который имеет гораздо более высокую производительность, чем стандартные твердотельные накопители.  

Новый ThinkPad X1 Carbon также работает без подзарядки еще дольше – до 10,9 часов, при этом вес устройства также остался меньше 1,3 кг. Прочный корпус ноутбука выполнен с применением углеродного волокна. Процессор Intel® Core™ пятого поколения в сочетании с целым рядом технологических решений обеспечивают высокую производительность устройства. 

*Созданы для решения бизнес-задач*

Обновленная линейка ThinkPad 2015  – это ноутбуки для бизнеса с еще более широким набором характеристик, которые взяли все лучшее, что есть в ThinkPad. Они тонкие и легкие, по-настоящему мобильные благодаря невероятно длительному времени автономной работы, с эргономичным дисплеем с разрешением 3K, дающим четкое и яркое изображение. 

Линейка ThinkPad года включает в себя модели ноутбуков серий X, T, L и E в различных конфигурациях. Ноутбуки оснащены процессорами Intel® Core™ пятого поколения, а также разъемами и портами, что обеспечивает широкие возможности подключения для легкого и удобного просмотра и передачи данных.  Модель ThinkPad X250 работает в автономном режиме до 20 часов, за счет технологии ThinkPad Power Bridge, где пользователь сам выбирает оптимальное сочетание мобильности и времени работы. Этой же технологией оснащены модели T450, T450s, T550, созданные, чтобы удовлетворить потребности бизнес-пользователей.

*Монитор ThinkVision X24 сочетание дизайна, производительности и доступной цены
*
ThinkVision X24 – отличный монитор с инновационным дизайном без рамки, толщина устройства всего 7,5 мм. Монитор ThinkVision X24 имеет диагональ 23,8 дюйма с экраном высокого разрешения Full HD и IPS-матрицей с широкими углами обзора до 178 градусов, оснащен портами HDMI и DisplayPort. Задняя панель выполнена из металла с предварительно нанесенным покрытием, что подчеркивает исключительность модели. Прочная стильная хромированная подставка позволяет регулировать наклон, обеспечивая комфорт для глаз.
 

*Аксессуары ThinkPad Stack*


Благодаря возможности сочетания друг с другом, обычный набор аксессуаров станет интересным функциональным решением. Больше портативности, меньше шнуров и проводов, большая функциональная нагрузка – все для большей мобильности пользователей. Lenovo также применила технологию пружинного контакта для более простой и удобной комбинации аксессуаров: 
1.     Портативное зарядное устройство емкостью 10000 мАч – это гарантия того, что во время продолжительной поездки телефон и планшет будут заряжены, 
2.     Жесткий диск 1Тб USB 3.0 обеспечит возможность хранения большого объема данных,
3.     Беспроводная точка доступа – стабильное беспроводное соединение, где бы вы ни находились, 
4.     Bluetooth-динамик, совместимый со всеми системами ThinkPad, позволит слушать музыку без проводов. 

*

Цитаты:
*
Ян Юаньцин (Yang Yuanqing), президент и генеральный директор Lenovo:  «Инженеры нашей компании, участвующие в разработке ноутбуков семейства ThinkPad, никогда не останавливались на достигнутом и с момента выпуска самого первого ноутбука – ThinkPad 700 –  старались, чтобы каждая следующая модель была лучше предыдущей. Цифра в сто миллионов проданных устройств подтверждает, что ноутбуки ThinkPad – успешный продукт на рынке. Когда мы купили подразделение IBM по производству ПК, мы пообещали, что будем не только защищать бренд ThinkPad, но и развивать его, делать его сильнее, а продукцию – лучше. Сегодня ThinkPad продолжает оставаться одним из самых почитаемых и уважаемых брендов, и именно с его помощью Lenovo стала номером один на мировом рынке ПК. Сейчас, несмотря на то, что Lenovo активно развивает производство мобильных устройств, серверов, экосистему и облачные технологии, ThinkPad по-прежнему занимает ключевое место в стратегии развития в компании в целом. Для нас большая честь представлять этот легендарный бренд на рынке, и мы надеемся, что в истории бренда будет еще немало таких важных, знаковых событий». 

Брайан Кржанич (Brian Krzanich), генеральный директор Intel: «Быть частью успешной истории ThinkPad длиною в сто миллионов устройств – это действительно честь для нас. Преданность, самоотверженность и богатый творческий потенциал, который продемонстрировали инженеры ThinkPad за эти годы, позволили компании сделать настоящие технологические прорывы. Компьютерные технологии развиваются, принимают новые формы, создают новые возможности, и мы очень хотим увидеть, что предложит компания Lenovo в будущем». 

*Технические характеристики моделей:
*
*ThinkPad X1 Carbon*
Процессор: Intel® Core™ i7 5-го поколения 
Операционная система: Windows 8.1 
Дисплей: 14-дюймовый WQHD дисплей (2560x1440) с функцией мультитач (10 точек касания)
Цвет: Черный
Оперативная память: до 8Гб DDR3 RAM
Запоминающие устройства: твердотельный накопитель SSD объемом до 512Гб 
Разъемы: выход Micro-HDMI, HDMI, FPR, 3,5 Combo Jack, OneLink 1.0
Интерфейсы:   BT4.0, 802.11BGN WiFi, 1G LAN
Камера: Встроенная веб-камера высокого разрешения (720p)
Аккумулятор: До 10.9  часов работы
Вес: 1,31 кг
Габариты (Ш x Д x В): 331x226.5x17.7 мм

*ThinkPad* *X**250*
Процессор: до Intel® Core™ i7 5-го поколения 
Операционная система: Windows 8.1 
Дисплей: 14-дюймовый FHD дисплей (1920x1080) с тачскрином
Цвет: Черный
Оперативная память: до 8Гб DDR3 
Запоминающие устройства: твердотельный накопитель SSD объемом до 512Гб, либо до 1Тб HDD 
Разъемы: 2 порта USB 3.0, mDP, VGA, 1 порт Gigabit Ethernet, картридер SD 4-в-1
Интерфейсы: Опционально 3G и 4G LTE, Bluetooth 4.0
Камера: Встроенная веб-камера высокого разрешения (720p)
Аккумулятор: До 20 часов работы
Вес: 1,3 кг
Габариты (Ш x Д x В): 305.5 x 208.5 x 20.3 мм

*ThinkPad* *T**450s*
Процессор: до Intel® Core™ i7 5-го поколения 
Операционная система: Windows 8.1 
Дисплей: до 14-дюймовов FHD дисплей (1920x1080) с тачскрином
Цвет: Черный
Оперативная память: до 12Гб 1 DIMM
Запоминающие устройства: твердотельный накопитель SSD объемом до 512Гб 
Разъемы: 3 порта USB 3.0, MiniDP, VGA, картридер 4-в-1
Интерфейсы: Bluetooth 4.0, WiFi
Камера: Опционально встроенная веб-камера высокого разрешения (720p)
Аккумулятор: До 8,4 часов работы, опционально Power Bridge 6-cell аккумулятор обеспечивает до 17 часов работы
Вес: 1,58 кг
Габариты (Ш x Д x В): 331 x 226 x 21 мм

*ThinkPad* *T**550*

Процессор: до Intel® Core™ i7 5-го поколения 
Операционная система: Genuine Windows 8.1 
Дисплей: 15-дюймовый дисплей с разрешением до 3K (2880x1620) с тачскрином
Цвет: Черный
Оперативная память: до 16Гб DDR3
Запоминающие устройства: до 1Тб HDD
Разъемы: 3 порта USB 3.0, RJ45, MiniDP, VGA, картридер 4-в-1
Интерфейсы: Bluetooth 4.0, WiFi Combo Card
Камера: Опционально встроенная веб-камера высокого разрешения (720p)
Аккумулятор: До 10,5 часов работы, опционально Power Bridge 6-cell аккумулятор обеспечивает до 17 часов работы
Вес: 2,26 кг
Габариты (Ш x Д x В): 380 x 252 x 22.4 мм

*ThinkPad E450* *и** E550*

Процессор: до Intel® Core™ i7-5500U
Операционная система: Windows 8.1, 8.1 Pro, 7 Pro, Dos
Дисплей:
E450: 14-дюймовый HD (1366x768) 200 нит или FHD (1920 x 1080) 220 нит
E550: 15.6-дюймовый HD (1366x768) 200 нит или FHD (1920 x 1080) 220 нит
Цвет: Черный
Оперативная память: до 16Гб Max DDR3 (2 dimms)
Запоминающие устройства: твердотельный накопитель SSD объемом до 512Гб 
Разъемы: 1 порт USB 3.0, 1 порт USB 3.0 Always On, 1 порт USB 2.0, медиа карт слот 4-в-1, HDMI; VGA (E550) технология Lenovo OneLink
Интерфейсы: Bluetooth 4.0 + BGN или AC WLAN
Камера:
E450: встроенная веб-камера высокого разрешения (720p)
E550: встроенная веб-камера высокого разрешения (720p); опционально 3D камера
Аккумулятор: До 9 часов работы
Вес:
E450: 1.81 кг E550: 2.35 кг 
Габариты (Ш x Д x В): E450: 339 x 239 x 24 мм E550: 377 x 256 x 27 мм 

*ThinkPad* *L**450*

Процессор: до Intel® Core™ i7 5-го поколения 
Операционная система: Windows 8.1 
Дисплей: 14-дюймовый FHD дисплей (1920 x 1080) 220 нит
Цвет: Черный
Оперативная память: до 16Гб Max DDR3
Запоминающие устройства: до to 1Тб/5400RPM; до 360Гб SSD
Разъемы: 3 порта USB 3.0, RJ45, MiniDP, VGA, картридер 4-в-1
Интерфейсы: Bluetooth 4.0, WiFi Combo Card
Камера: Встроенная веб-камера высокого разрешения (720p)
Аккумулятор: До 8 часов работы, опционально Power Bridge 6-cell аккумулятор обеспечивает до 17 часов работы
Вес: 1,93 кг
Габариты (Ш x Д x В): 339 x 235 x 24.3 мм

*ThinkVision* *X**24*

Дисплей: 23,8-дюймовый FHD дисплей (1920 x 1080) 250 нит
Угол обзора: 178 градусов и по горизонтали, и по вертикали, контрастность 10:1 
Цвет: Черный
Время ответа: 7 секунд
Глубина цвета: 16.7 M
Вес: 3,79 кг
Габариты (Ш x Д x Вх Г): : 540 x 324.41 x 37.7 x 7.5 мм



*Справка о компании* *Lenovo*
Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) является постоянным участником мирового рейтинга крупнейших компаний Fortune 500 с годовым оборотом $39 млрд. Lenovo занимает лидирующие позиции по разработке и производству инновационных решений для частных пользователей и корпоративных клиентов. Портфель компании включает высококачественные, надежные, безопасные и легкие в использовании устройства: персональные компьютеры, в том числе легендарный бренд Think и компьютеры-трансформеры Yoga, рабочие станции, серверы, СХД, smart TV, а также широкую линейку мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, планшетные компьютеры и программное обеспечение. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## WelcHom

Не плохие новиночки на начало года от Леновы, думаю в этом году пропаботаю все направления ноутбуков от бизнес класса до игровых

----------

